# Lizwell simon



## showjumpingharry (7 January 2017)

Anyone know anything about the Dartmoor stallion Lizwell Simon? I have one by him and want to find out more about him. Thanks in advance X


----------



## Shay (12 January 2017)

Try contacting the Dartmoor Hill Pony Association.  Lizwell Simon appears to be  - or have been - owned by Mrs Williams of the Lizwell Stud.  His pedigree is here http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/lizwell+simon


----------



## conniegirl (12 January 2017)

Shay said:



			Try contacting the Dartmoor Hill Pony Association.  Lizwell Simon appears to be  - or have been - owned by Mrs Williams of the Lizwell Stud.  His pedigree is here http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/lizwell+simon

Click to expand...

why the hill pony society? Dartmoor hill ponys are basicly scrub ponys.

The Dartmoor pony society would be better
http://www.dartmoorponysociety.com/


----------



## paddy555 (12 January 2017)

http://www.dartmoorhillponyassociation.co.uk/corndonford/

I would suggest that you contact here, the phone no is on the bottom. It will be the best place to provide more info.


----------



## Shay (16 January 2017)

I only suggested the hill pony society as the stallion is listed with them - not with the Dartmoor pony society.  It seemed more logical to contact the breed authority he is actually registered with!


----------



## showjumpingharry (25 January 2017)

Thanks guys I will have a look at those x


----------

